# Norco VPS Team DH 06 Federn



## Norcoride (14. August 2011)

Nabernd Freunde der schnellen Abfahrt

Ich habe ein VPS Team DH 06 gekauft TOP in schuss, habe erstmal den Dämpfer und die Gabel gewartet.

Mein Problem ist die Nachgiebigkeit der verbauten Feder am FOX.

Verbaut ist  500x3,25 . Die Nachgiebigkeit ist bei meinem Gewicht zu hoch. 1/3 vom FW ist schon weg bei 3 Umdrehungen der Feder. 

Ich wiege ca. 90Kg.

Meine Frage ist, was für eine Feder sollte ich mir holen 600x3,25 oder eine 650er ?? Ist 3,25 okay ?? Was bedeutet dieser Wert ?? Durchmesser denke ich, oder ??

In der Bedienungsanleitung vom VPS steht das FOX-DHX-5 : 9,5*3 verbaut ist. Kann mir jemand die Daten erklären ??

 Gruss aus dem Harz, der Dominik


----------



## jatschek (15. August 2011)

3,25 gibt den Federhub in Zoll an. Die Feder hat 3,25 Zoll  "Federweg". Ist also für 241er Dämpfer mit 76mm Hub geeignet. 

Die 9,5 Zoll ist die Dämpferlänge und die 3 Zoll der Hub des Dämpfers. 

Bzgl. der richtigen Federhärte gibt es entsprechende Berechnungsprogramme im Internet. Z.b. auf der Seite von Fox oder TF Tuning. Da gibt man die entsprechenden Parameter ein und bekommt schon mal einen Richtwert für die passende Feder.

Wenn du mit der 500er Feder 1/3 vom Federweg hast passt das doch fast. Eine 650er Feder halte ich wieder für zu hart, aber eine 550er oder 600er könntest du mal probieren. Evtl. hast du schon mit der 550er den perfekten SAG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

